# Opinions Please!!



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Have 4 pictures to post - I don't know how, or even if it's possible, to post multiple images - so please don't answer until you've seen all of them!

Many thanks









Option 1: All black


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Option 2: All white


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Option 3: Black minute hand with white hour hand.


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Option 4: white minute hand, black hour hand.

Many thanks for looking &, hopefully, responding. I'm not sure which I like best


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

1st one for me.


----------



## Steve R (Sep 29, 2007)

Number 1 please Bob!









The white looks too white relative to the rest of the deal for me... and I'm not generally a fan of mismatched hour and minute hands. So 1 it is... sorry for being so dull! 

S.


----------



## strange_too (Feb 19, 2007)

1 for me too Paul.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

you can put 5 picture using the img tags in each post but if you are using the attached image facility as paul was in these posts then the total is 100K per post, you can have one 100K picture or 4 at 25K each etc.


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

1 for me as it seems most readable.

Alasdair


----------



## foztex (Nov 6, 2005)

I really like number 4,

The big visible plongeur for minutes really stands out well and the black outlined Hour hand is still easily readable but gives depth to the dial too. I think its much more interesting than the matched handset options. In combination with the bezel I think it will really make a great timing tool.

Andy


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Number 1 looks best IMO.


----------



## mrteatime (Oct 25, 2006)

prefer 2....but one looks pretty tastie as well







......


----------



## thunderbolt (May 19, 2007)

No 1 for me.


----------



## Stuart Davies (Jan 13, 2008)

Evan I can answer that 'one'!


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

Seeing that chapter ring I'm guessing you're going to fit it in the monster case.

While No. 1 looks great, a monster case may make those hands look small. You might want to try No. 2.


----------



## Toshi (Aug 31, 2007)

Number 4 for me.

Rich


----------



## langtoftlad (Mar 31, 2007)

*Not* 3 or 4! Too fussy

My choice is #1.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Number one for me too.


----------



## unlcky alf (Nov 19, 2006)

Number 1 for me too, there's nothing wrong with 2 either, I just prefer the 1st set.

3 and 4 make it look like it was assembled from scrap parts IMO.


----------



## andythebrave (Sep 6, 2005)

1 for me too. An easy read and looks just fine.

The white hands look like they've been stuck on by mistake.


----------



## valvestem (Jan 15, 2008)

Numero uno.


----------

